# Lake O’



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go here to find out the current status of almost every ramp (fresh or saltwaters...) in the state.
https://atoll.floridamarine.org/dle_gis/javascript/boat_ramp_status/
The info you want will be on page two


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Yes the ramps are open! We never closed our ramps to begin with, the Bluegill and Shellcracker are on fire straight out from observation island!


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks Austin. I think we might give it a go out of Clewiston later in the week depending on the weather.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Ben said:


> Thanks Austin. I think we might give it a go out of Clewiston later in the week depending on the weather.


That’s my home town, be careful, the lake is shallow and there is no shortage of rocks.


----------

